# ACC - new message regarding Shepherd w/puppies



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

As far as I knew, it was a done deal.

I'm driving (probably) to North Florida to pick up a different dog on Tuesday, so I could help then!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

ACC - they have a pilot that could transport directly from Gainesvillel, GA to Orlando, FL which would be easier on the pups and mom. My understanding she is still in the shelter at this time which is not good for her or the pups. They needed someon to drive her & pups from Rome to Gainesville by 2:30 p.m. today and was looking for someone. I was hoping you might know someone up there. 

I will e-mail her w/ your offer in case she is unable to get anyone to day and it gets bumped to next week. Tuesday would be good for me if she could get someone to transport to south of Atlanta off of I-75.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any word*

Any word on if the Mom and pups have transport?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know what's going on. I also am now probably not getting the other dog until Wednesday because he's being neutered first. We'll see.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just sent an e-mail to see if I can get an update whether or not today's transport was able to be pulled off.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Transport is supposed to go today.


----------

